# SNES Rom Hack - Super Metroid Redesign



## AshuraZro (Jul 6, 2007)

Ceres Space Station is under attack! After your escape, it's a whole new ball game.

For the past few days I have been playing a rom hack. It's for Super Metroid (JU). Goes by the name of Super Metroid Redesign. My impressions so far? Simply Amazing. Think of it like this. It's the Super Metroid story, except the world map? Brand new. Not only is it new, it is much larger than before. It also sports altered new physics so veterans of Super Metroid will have to relearn their old tricks again. The wall jump is more important to game completion now. So important that it is it's own power up. The challange is greater and the enemies are plentiful. I'm not much for reviews so I'll get right to the point.

I love the Metroid series; might even be my favourite franchise out there. This rom hack? It feels like a brand new Metroid to me. I get the same desire to delve deeper and deeper into the new Zebes world and the same desire to not back away from the classic challange of that pain in the ass Super Missile expansion that seems just out of reach. Your hand will not be held at any point during this game. You have to figure out what to do, what you need to do it and how you're going to do it. If you love the Metroid series, give this a go. I am almost positive that you will not be disappointed by the hack. Play it.

Super Metroid Redesign

Note: The game has known problems of playing in any 1.4X version of ZSNES. Try a newer version, an older version (I'm using 1.36), or another emulator such as SNES9X.


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 6, 2007)

yeah, I too would consider the Metroid series my favourite franchise.

Super Metroid Redesign is a fantastic rom hack, I never managed to finish it (it is absolutely insanely huge), and to be completely honest I kinda would've preferred they left the physics alone.
wall jumping took a good few minutes to master in the original game, but it took me ages in the redesign, and some bomb jumping was absolute punishment.

Personally, I can tell it isn't an official Metroid game, it's more obvious it's made for hardcore Metroid fans.

I would recommend this hack, but only to those who at least finished super metroid a couple times


----------



## SpaceJump (Jul 6, 2007)

I finished SMR I think a year ago. It's absolutely gigantic and has some great ideas. The jumping physics remind me of Metroid Zero Mission. But as mentioned before you should be a pro in SM before atempting SMR (perfect wall jumping in later parts).

Another great SM hack is Metroid Legacy. It's much easier than SMR, so you don't have to be a pro. You can get it and other Metroid hacks here.


----------



## Clxmj (Jul 8, 2007)

Anyone got any recommendations for Lunar Magic, SMW Hacks?


----------



## azndragonguy115 (Jul 8, 2007)

any screenshots


----------



## Wanque (Jul 9, 2007)

Please do a 'rom hack' and make Samus naked.


----------



## asher (Jul 9, 2007)

i love... rom hacks.

unfortunately nobody does.

i did the cover for (imo the best nes rom hack ever) 

"Mario Adventure" 

i even drawn a new mario with the 90`s concept
and nobody cared...







or maybe...nobody cared about the cover...


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 9, 2007)

QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> any screenshots


----------



## Spikey (Jul 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ Jul 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(azndragonguy115 @ Jul 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > any screenshots


I almost thought "NORFAIR" said "NO FAIR"


----------



## bootmonster (Jul 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Clxmj @ Jul 8 2007 said:


> Anyone got any recommendations for Lunar Magic, SMW Hacks?



yeah, smw return to dinosaur land is an excellent hack.

feels like an expansion rather than a hack


----------



## .TakaM (Jul 10, 2007)

I always wanted someone to romhack Yoshis island into a new game that was 100% just baby mario

his solo parts were so awesome...


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 5, 2007)

Bumping this topic

I finished SMR today, man what an epic game.
I have been frequenting the #SMR channel talking to drewseph and some of the other guys who helped make the rom hack, all very cool guys, and they were interested in how I progressed

I managed to do a lot of cool stuff, I got the map data for maridia without the gravity suit very very very early, was almost impossible to get, and not having the gravity suit uncovered a glitch in maridia.

I got a couple of the guardians deactivated early with the help of some exhaustive shinesparking

and I did all of lower norfair without the screwattack (almost impossible) for the first time ever I *HAD* to crystal flash, I was surrounded by those damn polluting enemies that you can only kill with the screwattack, I managed to get just far enough away from them, with 08 health left I initiated the crystal flash.

all in all, I highly recommend this romhack, if you think you've got the balls for it, try it out.
Just be aware, the hardest part of the game is the starting, because you're so damn weak, but once you get stronger and faster it isn't so tough.


finished with 88.5% items and 19 hours timed.


----------



## AshuraZro (Aug 5, 2007)

Congrats man. BTW, I can't figure out how to use slopes to continue speed boosting after a shine spark. I must be screwed in the head or something. Doesn't really matter since I haven't continued my game in a long time though. : /


----------



## .TakaM (Aug 5, 2007)

hold the dash button, and speed boost into the slopes, hold the direction you're boosting in, when you make contact and start running, you can press down


----------

